# Which portable heater?



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

I want to get an electric portable heater for the winter as we have gas only heating. I can't sleep with a fan heater as it is too noisy and the heat is too oppressive.

A dimplex cold watcher thermostat heater has been mentioned before. I have looked at these and also mini oil filled heaters.

Ideally would require it with

1. thermostat
2 small and not too heavy
3. easy to store under the bed
4 safe to leave on over night when van parked in drive and not in use so that thermostat will kick in if temp. drops too low.


Does anyone have any recommendations?
chris


----------



## philmccann (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi there

I have a small Dimplex oil heater which has a thermostat and a timer built in. Only use it in the dead of winter (Scotland you know!!) but it's enough to take the chill off the air. That's for when the van is laid up.
I also use a de-humidifier in the winter months on a timer. Keeps the place dry. There is a lot of conjecture about whether heating and de-humidifying works or not, but I will continue jut the same. 
When travelling I carry one of the small halogen heaters with me. Very light and portable. Has a tumble switch in case it is knocked over. Have never actually used it at night time though.
I use the gas heating normally. The Truma seems to me to be pretty fuel efficient as for all the times I use it I don't get through a lot of gas. I just set the stat down low, and it really keeps the chill out.

Hope this helps


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

We use a small oil filled radiator with thermostat and place it in between the cab seats its works a treat. Otherwise with the cab doors without insulation the cab is so cold 

Steve


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

i have a oil filled heater with stat from B&Q http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/nav/n...il+filled+radiator&selected=products&x=46&y=7
chapter


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Thanks everyone, looks like it will be oil filled heater. Do most of you have the 500watt model?

Chris


----------



## 103748 (Apr 4, 2007)

We use a 1500w oil filled radiator, but then we have a 39ft ARV with slides. Works really well.
Graeme


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Ours is a DeLonghi Bambino 800W with thermostat that goes down to a frost setting. I'd better find out where I put it; won't be long before nights fall below well below zero :-(

There have been accounts of cheapo oil-filled radiators literally bursting at the poor seams. You would not want to clear up the resultant mess from your motorhome. No doubt a rare failure, but enough to make me avoid too good a "bargain".

Dave


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

We got a 3 setting [non oil filled] convector heater with adjustable thermostat control from 'Woolworths' - less than £20, we have never had the need to go higher than setting 2 even in depths of winter


----------

